# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  طراحی نمودار er برای پروژه مدیریت هتل

## omid-boy

سلام خدمت همه دوستان
واسه پروژه مدیریت هتل با زبان C#‎ و بانک SQL server  میخوام یه نمودار ER طراحی کنم
خودم اینو طراحی کردم ولی رابطه هاو نمیدونم
لطفا کمک کنید 
واسه پروژه پایانی هست
er.jpg
اینو طراحی کردم ولی یه نمودار مثل این عکس پایینی میخوام
eer.jpg

----------


## sana95

بین مشتری و اتاق ی ارتباط  "رزرو " باید بدی . این ارتباطت باید شبه موجودیت باشه . بین کارمند و مشتری ی ارتباط با عنوان " پذیرش" . ولی رد کل فک نکنم به این سادگی باشه er هتل

----------


## omid-boy

ممنون از راهنماییتون من الان اینو طراحی کردم ببینید خوبه؟
EER.png

----------


## sana95

خواهش میکنم .
الان بهتر شد ، بین مشتری و اتاق ارتباط " رزرو " شبه موجودیته و ی ارتباط  m  به n . صفت کد اتاق برای مشتری و زمان رزرو باید صفات اون ارتباطه باشه .

----------


## omid-boy

ممنون از راهنمایاتون
میشه این چیزی که گفتیدو برام درست کنید؟ ممنون میشم

----------


## Fati_maa

طراحی نمودار رزرو اینترنتی هتل

----------

